# E-Cone on 5 yr old male



## beauswatch (Jun 8, 2008)

We just had a 5 yr old male neutered. We got him from a woman who could no longer care for him due to a divorce. I brought him home yesterday and today he was neutered.

He has on an e-collar. They said he needs to wear it for a week. He is so scared.. I just want to take it off. He is so confused right now and he has this thing to deal with. My heart just aches for him. 

I have another male who was neutered at 6 months and he never had to wear a collar. Is this necessary?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

no it isn't if he will leave his stitches alone


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

If he leaves his stitches alone he doesn't have to wear it. Another option if he does bother with the stitches is to put on a pair of boxer shorts, and put his tail through the fly.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

If needed you can also get a Bite-Not collar http://www.bitenot.com/ for him to wear. It will be easier for him to wear and if he is an up-your-butt dog, it will keep the backs of your legs from getting gored if you stop short.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

When Jerzey was spayed she figured out how to take that thing off pretty quickly and I wouldn't be surprised if your guy figured it out too. I would probably let him go around without it on (under supervision, of course!) and simply teach him not to mess with the stitches that way, when he finally gets some time to himself and is fed up with the collar, he won't pull it off and go straight for them. It worked well for Jerzey. (We did put it on her when we went to class, though, although half the time she just took it off.) Plus, like ninhar said, that thing can really hurt if your dog continual runs into you with it!!


----------



## beauswatch (Jun 8, 2008)

The bite not collar would be good to have. It's so hard for him to eat with that big bulky thing on. But I love the boxer shorts idea. I am going to go get a pair today and try that first. We are keeping him in the garage during his recovery so I am not able to constantly watch him. 

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Watch it at day 3. That's when incisions become incredibly itchy. (voice of experience - dog was doing fine = no collar = day three = doggy altered incision = trip to evet = more $ = longer healing time.)

Bite not collar doesn't work for a determined dog - in fact I had to get a humongous cone. If your dog is prone to removing the cone, the cone needs to be fastened to the collar. There is also a "soft" cone collar that works the same but folds back, is cloth covered I think. The hard cone collars are best if they are the clear or translucent plastic rather than the opaque ones. Makes a big difference to the dog to be able to have that peripheral vision.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Your comments are appreciated, but I am wondering who told the OP the dog needs to wear an E-Collar. The guy did say E-Collar, and I am thinking why. 

I do hope the OP pays attention to your.


----------



## beauswatch (Jun 8, 2008)

It took me a minute to figure out that OP must be me. My vet told us because he is an older dog that he would probably to lick his sutures. 

We did pick up some boxer shorts but quickly realized I would have to remove them each time I took him out to relieve himself. 

I decided to follow what the vet said and after reading the itching would start at 3 days... well that did it for me. I would not want to put him through another trip to the vet.

He is doing much better now and he has adjusted somewhat to the thing around his head. He bangs into things but just keeps going.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Your comments are appreciated, but I am wondering who told the OP the dog needs to wear an E-Collar. The guy did say E-Collar, and I am thinking why.


Perhaps you are stuck in thinking that e-collar means shock collar?

On the health boards, e-collar=elizabethan collar

beauswatch (aka OP=original poster







), I have always gone to the local pet store and bought what middle suggested, the clear cones. They do freak when they don't have that side vision. I do not know why the vets don't use those instead of the solid ones -- doesn't make sense to me. I keep one of each size on hand (for each of my dogs) and just reuse them over the years. With any luck, you won't need another cone for a long time!

Aloe Vera Gel can help with the itchiness if it gets bad.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am stuck on thinking the E-Collar means electronic collar. However, whatever the terminology, if it works, fine.


----------

